# You'll never guess what happened here.....



## The A Team

I was away for a few days, and it looks like Archie and Abbey have been fooling around!!!
[attachment=43790:a_pic_of...malts_rs.jpg]

Ut oh
[attachment=43791:a_baby__s_room_rs.jpg]

Think this could be Tink in disguise?
[attachment=43792:a_pica_bo_girl_rs.jpg]

I think I'm in total love with a midget.....on cloud nine....in heaven.....Life is good!!!!
[attachment=43793:a_new_ba...or_me_rs.jpg]


----------



## k/c mom

:shocked: Whoa!!!! So who is this adorable little pup?????? :wub:


----------



## harrysmom

Pat,

Wow! Archie and Abbey are sure quick workers!! :smheat: That pup is adorable!!!

You can't just leave me hanging.... is it your new pup or is it just visiting? Details please!!!


----------



## Gemma

:w00t: what happened ???? :smrofl: Abbey looks like she is saying I didn't do it I swear :innocent: soooo ???


----------



## gatiger40

OMG I love that little baby!!! :wub: :wub: 

Spill the dirt! Are you just puppy sitting or is this a new addition to the family????


----------



## Alvar's Mom

OMG! What a cutie! :wub: :wub: :wub: Details, details!!!!


----------



## pebble's mama

What an adorable little puppy!!! :wub: :wub2: :wub: 

Is it yours???


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

O.K. Pat......! What's up here?! Darling baby, but looks too young to be a new adoptee.....


----------



## Boobookit

*OK, get that tongue wagging.........Where, who, when, how??????????????????
Marie & the Boys*


----------



## casa verde maltese

Pat??? :w00t:


----------



## Ladysmom

OMG! Who is he????? Yo can't leave us hanging like that!!!!!


----------



## jodublin

stop keeping us guessing....info please :dothewave: jo


----------



## angel's mom

Pat???? What's up? Who's the new baby?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

What? What? What?!!!! That's a beautiful little baby - but don't leave us hanging, Pat!! Is this doll yours??


----------



## LJSquishy

LOL!!!!!!!!! :smrofl: 

Okay, wait....is this a new SIBLING for Archie & Abbey?!?!?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Pat.......You are FULL of it!!!! LOL!!! We want the GOODS right NOW!!!!! :Cute Malt: We want to know where that DOLL came from!!!!! :Sooo cute:


----------



## dr.jaimie

adorable! whats the babys name?


----------



## mysugarbears

Did you get a new baby? You can't leave us hanging like that. What's the baby's name and where did it come from? You know your evil letting us hang like that. :smrofl: That baby is adorable. :wub:


----------



## camfan

PAT! Spill it, woman!! Is that your new baby???? :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nissa Fiona

Oh My Goodness! Is she just not the cutest thing in the whole wide world! I'm so happy for you Pat! What a doll!


----------



## sassy's mommy

OMG! Pat she is even cuter than you described. Congrats! I am so happy for you. Now..............we gotta come up with a name as cute as SHE is! :wub:


----------



## allheart

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 16 2008, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671631


> I was away for a few days, and it looks like Archie and Abbey have been fooling around!!!
> [attachment=43790:a_pic_of...malts_rs.jpg]
> 
> Ut oh
> [attachment=43791:a_baby__s_room_rs.jpg]
> 
> Think this could be Tink in disguise?
> [attachment=43792:a_pica_bo_girl_rs.jpg]
> 
> I think I'm in total love with a midget.....on cloud nine....in heaven.....Life is good!!!!
> [attachment=43793:a_new_ba...or_me_rs.jpg][/B]



Whooooy Midget Mooooooollly....ohhhhh she's a cutie :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Sooooo, does this mean that, someone has to change their name for "2" Malt Mom toooooooo "Tres" Malt Mom...hmmmmm 

Oh CONGRATS


----------



## njdrake

PAT!!!! You gotta tell us! 
That baby is beautiful and from seeing Pat's (Sassy's mom) post I'm thinking you got a new baby and didn't even tell us you were thinking about it!
I want to know everything! I love puppies and you're making me want one! 
Information please!


----------



## The A Team

Well this all happened so fast! my head is still spinning!!! really! :smstarz: 

My friend has been researching chihuahua's online - she tells me about it like every day. Then I told her, if you're serious, you should contact the breeder and get on a list or something. Then I got myself to thinking, hey, I should get on a list too, then I could get a pup in a year or two. 

While talking with the breeder, I told her about me and my dogs and just what I was hoping to get in a pup. Blah Blah Blah, then I said "would you happen to have one now?" - never thinking she would :shocked: 

And when I started making plans, everything just fell into place like it was supposed to happen all along - how could I fight that? So on Thursday I flew to West Palm Beach and stayed with a girlfriend, on Friday we both went to visit with Bonnie Palmer. This little 13 week old midget is about the tinest cutest little thing I've ever seen in my life. I was alittle worried about traveling with such a tiny one, but she's healthy and fiesty!!!! When she's not sleeping or eating, she's chasing Archie and Abbey around the room bitting at their ankles. I couldn't be happier. I just still can't believe it happened so fast :w00t: 

I feel like the luckiest person in the world right now. Life is good!!!


----------



## Cosy

Hahaha. I knew that was an Angel  She's adorable Pat.


----------



## dr.jaimie

a little birdy told me but i kept quiet. glad she is fitting in with the others! :wub: 
in case u want an "A" name, here is a list of 1061 of them http://www.20000-names.com/female_a_names.htm


----------



## Gemma

:yahoo: really? OMG, I thought she was a friends or something. 

Congratulations :cheer:


----------



## PuttiePie

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 16 2008, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671696


> Well this all happened so fast! my head is still spinning!!! really! :smstarz:
> 
> My friend has been researching chihuahua's online - she tells me about it like every day. Then I told her, if you're serious, you should contact the breeder and get on a list or something. Then I got myself to thinking, hey, I should get on a list too, then I could get a pup in a year or two.
> 
> While talking with the breeder, I told her about me and my dogs and just what I was hoping to get in a pup. Blah Blah Blah, then I said "would you happen to have one now?" - never thinking she would :shocked:
> 
> And when I started making plans, everything just fell into place like it was supposed to happen all along - how could I fight that? So on Thursday I flew to West Palm Beach and stayed with a girlfriend, on Friday we both went to visit with Bonnie Palmer. This little 13 week old midget is about the tinest cutest little thing I've ever seen in my life. I was alittle worried about traveling with such a tiny one, but she's healthy and fiesty!!!! When she's not sleeping or eating, she's chasing Archie and Abbey around the room bitting at their ankles. I couldn't be happier. I just still can't believe it happened so fast :w00t:
> 
> I feel like the luckiest person in the world right now. Life is good!!![/B]


I am so thrilled for you!! She looks so much like Posie as a baby, OMGOSH! I am so glad all worked out so well and I AM ON CLOUD NINE FOR YOU. Bonnie's babies are just the best....Awww, Pat!! YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE and CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie

Congrats Pat!!!! arty: Your new addition is adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: 

Keep the cute pics coming!!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me

:wub: Congratulations!!!!! She *is* just adorable! Does she have a name???


----------



## momtoboo

LOL When I saw the pic, I said to myself " Pat has done gone & sneaked off to Florida & brought home a tiny little Bonnies Angel Baby :thumbsup: . She's really adorable Pat, congrats. :aktion033:


----------



## allheart

Oh Pat....I can see how HAPPY you are. Oh all the Congratulations in the world :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

Welcome to SM little Midget...you suuuure are a cutie.!!!

Bonnie does have beautiful babies doesn't she.


Ohhhh giver your new little one kisses for us


----------



## vjw

Pat, I'm so excited for you!!!!!!




Congratulations!!!!!





:celebrate - fireworks: 






Joy


----------



## Lois1103

How adorable! congrats! I can't wait to see this one in the parade wagon! Will there be a Christmas parade?? Your life is good...and fun!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dogloverx3

I knew that was a Bonnie Palmer  Pat VERY SNEAKY  I think you still need a few more to catch up to me though  What a SWEETIE PIE :wub: Sarah


----------



## aprdh

:happy dance: CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happy dance: Your new baby is sooooo CUTE!!! :wub:


----------



## deuce

:cheer: Congratulations :cheer:


----------



## 08chrissy08

I'm in love! She is so darn precious!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

WOW WHEE!!!! arty: Congratulations, I am so HAPPY that you are so HAPPY!!!! :dothewave: :dothewave:


----------



## lillady

Congrats Pat!!! What an *ADORABLE *baby!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## k/c mom

Ohhhh a huge congrats to you!!!! How fabulous!!!!!!

[attachment=43795:chick.gif]


----------



## theboyz

OHHHHHHHH PAT!!!!!!! :shocked: 
I think this is the cutest, most adorable, precious baby ever!!!!!!!! :wub: 

Bob and I say WOW and Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEINI

QUOTE (momtoboo @ Nov 16 2008, 07:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671707


> LOL When I saw the pic, I said to myself " Pat has done gone & sneaked off to Florida & brought home a tiny little Bonnies Angel Baby :thumbsup: . She's really adorable Pat, congrats. :aktion033:[/B]



*sounds like a great plan. and the result is.....SOOOOO ADORABLE!!!
wonderful. I am soooo happy for you. all the very VERY best.
*


----------



## kathym

CONGRATULATIONS SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL :wub: :wub:


----------



## anouk




----------



## abbey

I'm so excited for you, Pat! :chili: :chili: And sooo jealous!! :biggrin: She is ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub: How is Princess Abbey taking the new addition & not being the only princess anymore? Congrats, Pat!!! :aktion033: You're so lucky...I'd love to have a pup from Bonnie Palmer someday! :innocent:


----------



## pebble's mama

Congratulations!!!! She is such a little doll! :wub: I've got puppy fever now


----------



## Krystal

OMG!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!! She is BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## bonniesmom

You sneaky little devil, you! What an :wub: ADORABLE :wub: baby!!! No wonder you're on :cloud9: . You're going to be busy posting LOTS of photos, so we can all watch this baby grow up! CONGRATULATIONS :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom

Soooooooooo happy for you!!!!! :chili: She is just a cutie! :wub: What an adorable face!!!
I was racing down reading so I could see if she was yours!

Congrats!!!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Oh Pat that little smile on her face while you're holding her next to your face is just too precious for words!! I'm so happy for you and so envious too! By the time I'll be responsibly able to get another baby I'm afraid my two will be too old to accept him or her. If I ever buy a puppy from a breeder, Bonnie Palmer is tops on my list. I just adore her line and respect her ethics.

Congrats. She is beyond beautiful and I can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## revakb2

OMG, I can't believe it, and you kept it a secret. I am just so jealous. That is just the cutest baby ever. If I ever stop traveling I will add one to our little family.


----------



## SicilianRose

She is beautiful!!! :wub: Congratulations on the new edition to your family. 

What does the A's think about her? Is everyone adjusting well?


----------



## susie and sadie

I am so happy for you!!!! :chili: :chili: She is just darling!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

Congratulations. She is beautiful. :cloud9:


----------



## Dixie's Mama

What a little sneaky Pete you are! She is just soooo cute. Aww, a baby. Congratulations and enjoy every minute. Let's see lots of pictures. Let us know her name when she gets one.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

You mean you were so close and didn't stop by? :new_shocked: I guess you had white fluff on the brain!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!! You sneak you told me you'd be out of town but not what you were doing!!! She is a cutie.


----------



## Lennabella

OMG - I am yelling ............. Pat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! how can u keep that midget a surprise from us ......

How tiny is she for 13 weeks - she doesn't even look real ... I'm going to die !! you're so lucky you are far away from me to hear me tell u off !!!

I hope tinytot brings you years of happiness ... wow - 4 in the house - is there room left for DH ??

Congrats - she is teenie tiny and beautiful - now tell us what the A team and Tink think of her


----------



## Belle's Mum

WOW!!! Congrads!! She is so adorable!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom

Congratulations!!!! She's a real beauty :wub: Does she have a name yet???


----------



## harrysmom

OMG Pat..... congratulations..... what a doll!!!!! :wub: :wub: 

You are sooo lucky to have another little girl to love.... please post lots of pictures!!!

Does she have a name?


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Ohhhhh Pat, yummmmmmm, where's Tinky Winky? Did you trade him in for midget? come on fess up where's the boy?????

She's soooo cute :wub: Abbey will just have to share her throne  I'm so happy for you my friend :hugging:


----------



## mamamia

OMG!!! She is precious!!! I figured I should tell you since this was my 5th time taking a peek at your new little angel :wub: Congrats and Enjoy that new bundle of fluff :wub:


----------



## coco

Pat, congratulations on adding a precious Angel to your crew! I'm so pleased for you. They are just so adorable and sweet. Bonnie sure breeds some gorgeous babies. Good luck to you and your new addition! She's just so, so precious!

Oh, btw, who are the parents? Maybe your baby is related to another of Bonnie's babies on this forum.


----------



## MissMelanie

PAT! Well, first off, CONGRATS! And secondly, all the way down here close to us and not a peep? HMMMMMMMMMM.

Ok, ok so WHO are her parents? Isn't Bonnie's home lovely? Were the Peacocks out? Wasn't the weather great?

Tiny missy there is so cute and in the last photo I can sort of see Wookie a bit. Just a tiny bit.

Ohhhhhhhhhh I wish you many years of joy!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## jasmyne's mom

She is adorable!!!!!  Does she have a name yet? :heart:


----------



## njdrake

OMG and WOW WOW WOW. I'm so excited for you. This is great and that baby is beautiful! We'll get to see her grow up :wub: 
How's everyone dealing with the new princess?


----------



## 3Maltmom

Good heavens, PAT!!! I can't leave you for a minute ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

WOW!!! What a doll. I'm so impressed. Bonnie does have Angels.

You must be in heaven, right now. What a beautiful pup. :wub: 

And yep, going with Bonnie, was "right on" :rockon: 

I can't wait for more pics. This little one is just too cute for words.


----------



## totallytotontuffy

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 16 2008, 11:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671631


> I think I'm in total love with a midget.....on cloud nine....in heaven.....Life is good!!!![/B]


Pat, how wonderful. She is beautiful and so very tiny that I completely missed her in the first photo. Congratulations on your new addition. I'm sure you are having a ball watching all of your babies interact. We need more pictures, we need video, we...we...we...need a puppy too! (jk)


----------



## lovesophie

OMG, she is absolutely, positively PRECIOUS!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I thought she looked like an Angel!! So, so, so adorable!!

Congrats on your new addition! You are such a lucky lady!! :wub:


----------



## donnad

Congratulations! She is so beautiful!


----------



## jadey

PAT! she is adorable!!! i agree with nanci she reminds me a lot of baby :wub: how adorable is she!!!


----------



## The A Team

I'm sorry I haven't been posting replys better today - it seems I picked some germs on the plane on the way down to Florida. And now, I am so sick!!!! :smcry: This is the worst old fashion sloppy cold that I've ever had, waaaaaaaa, I need sympathy :smcry: I blow my nose every two minutes, I'm coughing, sore throat, ear ache, my eyes are burning.....waaaaaaa. It's a good thing the baby is sleeping alot.

Archie and Abbey don't like her  at all - and Tink has been lifting his leg in the house!! :w00t: 
They're not very hospitable, but hopefully they'll come around. Stan is so upset that Abbey isn't talkig to him!!!! I was hoping she'd take on a motherly role...should have known the diva doesn't have any motherly instints!!!

my mind is so full of names and nothing is jumping out yet so I've decided not to make any decisions till I feel better. whineeeeeeee :crying: achew!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Congratulations!!! What a beautiful puppy! 

And, I love the pictures ... adorable!


----------



## bbry

Nothing sweeter than a Maltese puppy. Enjoy, enjoy. She is gorgeous.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh bless your heart, I'm sorry you are sick!!! My sister, who had the stents put in caught a bug in the hospital and she has the same symptoms. Aren't our malts so territorial, they don't like Mommy to give her attention to anyone but them!!! They will come around I'm sure. Take care of little (since you haven't named her, I am calling her Sarabella!!!) She is so precious and adorable!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## coco

achew!
[/QUOTE]

There ya go! Another A name--Achew! Sorry you aren't feeling well. That's not good.


----------



## MissMelanie

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 16 2008, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671853


> I'm sorry I haven't been posting replys better today - it seems I picked some germs on the plane on the way down to Florida. And now, I am so sick!!!! :smcry: This is the worst old fashion sloppy cold that I've ever had, waaaaaaaa, I need sympathy :smcry: I blow my nose every two minutes, I'm coughing, sore throat, ear ache, my eyes are burning.....waaaaaaa. It's a good thing the baby is sleeping alot.
> 
> Archie and Abbey don't like her  at all - and Tink has been lifting his leg in the house!! :w00t:
> They're not very hospitable, but hopefully they'll come around. Stan is so upset that Abbey isn't talkig to him!!!! I was hoping she'd take on a motherly role...should have known the diva doesn't have any motherly instints!!!
> 
> my mind is so full of names and nothing is jumping out yet so I've decided not to make any decisions till I feel better. whineeeeeeee :crying: achew![/B]


Aww BOO on that! At least now I have proof, "snowbirds" do bring us germs. :HistericalSmiley: Sorry you caught some of them!

And also, just so you know, HERE is a home for her, if Abbey wants to ship her back to Florida for a bit.  

Pat, I hope like all get out, that you can recoup swiftly!
Melanie


----------



## PreciousPrince

Oh wow Pat! What a wonderful surprise. :wub: I can't believe she's 13 weeks, she's a tiny one! I hope you feel better soon so you can enjoy this special time. And tell Abbey no one is de-throning her and to be nice LOL.


----------



## Julie718

What an adorable little baby!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!

Sorry to hear you are sick now. Feel better soon, so you can name that sweet baby! :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 16 2008, 11:27 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671696


> Well this all happened so fast! my head is still spinning!!! really! :smstarz:
> 
> My friend has been researching chihuahua's online - she tells me about it like every day. Then I told her, if you're serious, you should contact the breeder and get on a list or something. Then I got myself to thinking, hey, I should get on a list too, then I could get a pup in a year or two.
> 
> While talking with the breeder, I told her about me and my dogs and just what I was hoping to get in a pup. Blah Blah Blah, then I said "would you happen to have one now?" - never thinking she would :shocked:
> 
> And when I started making plans, everything just fell into place like it was supposed to happen all along - how could I fight that? So on Thursday I flew to West Palm Beach and stayed with a girlfriend, on Friday we both went to visit with Bonnie Palmer. This little 13 week old midget is about the tinest cutest little thing I've ever seen in my life. I was alittle worried about traveling with such a tiny one, but she's healthy and fiesty!!!! When she's not sleeping or eating, she's chasing Archie and Abbey around the room bitting at their ankles. I couldn't be happier. I just still can't believe it happened so fast :w00t:
> 
> I feel like the luckiest person in the world right now. Life is good!!![/B]



I KNEW IT WAS A BONNIE PALMER PUP!!! When i saw her .. i thought .. bonnie palmer!! i feel psychic.. or psycho.. :brownbag: 
CONGRATULATIONS & You are so ornery for keeping us in suspense (i've been at knitting class until now.. but as soon as i finished fighting w/the piano.. i thought I'd check in..)

She sounds adorable!!! She sure looks ADORABLE


----------



## SueC

:heart: How wonderful for both you and your H, I am so happy for you!!!
:heart: Sweet little Tink, you will just have to give him big brother jobs so he feels needed. (And maybe a belly band) lol

:sLo_grouphug3: We are all celebrating with you. :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## jen_hedz

She's such a precious little girl :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

First -- I'm sorry you're not feeling well. Colds are the most miserable thing in the world. Hope you're feeling better soon.:grouphug: 

Second -- Congratulations on the new baby. She's adorable. :wub: 

BUT -- how could you possibly think that Abbey would take on a motherly role. Have you been drinking again?????? :wine: Abbey -- Motherly??? :wacko1: 

AND -- how could you go to Florida and not visit with our good friends there like Maggie and Melanie and other????? B) 

BUT MOST OF ALL -- you know how much I want a new puppy. :smcry: I keep looking and looking, but I never seem to call. Because I know that LACIE would be miserable with another little on in the house. She still thinks Tilly is enough to deal with. :biggrin: 

What does Stan think??? Oh, who cares what Stan thinks. What you and Archie think are all that really matters. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Moxie'smom

No wyou have to be 3maltmom! She's adorable! Congrats!


----------



## katira

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 16 2008, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671749


> Congratulations!!!! She is such a little doll! :wub: I've got puppy fever now [/B]



I know exactly what you mean. Last week, I kept looking at several breeder's website.. I really wanted SANTA to bring me a little girl for Christmas. But, we will be leaving for 2 1/2 weeks for the christmas holidays. Hey, maybe another valentine's present like Prince. :tender: 

She's a beautiful little angel Pat. Looking forward to lots more pictures! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

Maybe maybe little baby and Tink will bond and gang up on the A team! I know they will come along hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## garrettsmom

OMG! How cute!! I had to race through that thread soooo fast to find out if she was 'yours'......Good for you for not putting off your dreams.......I'm so happy that you got your litttle "angel". And I'm tickled there'll be another little Bonnie Palmer cutie to watch grow up on the boards (I adore your pics!)

Feel better soon!!


----------



## garrettsmom

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Nov 16 2008, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671972


> OMG! How cute!! I had to race through that thread soooo fast to find out if she was 'yours'......Good for you for not putting off your dreams.......I'm so happy that you got your litttle "angel". And I'm tickled there'll be another little Bonnie Palmer cutie to watch grow up on the boards (I adore your pics!)
> 
> Feel better soon!![/B]


I must add that the "diva" does not look at all amused in pic #1 :HistericalSmiley: I'm sure she'll come around


----------



## Katkoota

What a beautiful surprise :chili: :aktion033: :chili: congrats Pat :chili: she is the most beautiful little malt :wub: Don't worry, your fluff will get along with her soon  My foster dog, Baby Rose, was not so fond of S&C. At first, she even was scared from them. I tell ya, you see them now and u cant believe that she was behaving in that way with them  

Sorry to hear that you are not feeling well :grouphug: Hope you feel better soon, dear

Yup, I went through the entire thread. I am glad that I am just now seeing this :biggrin: I got the surprise and the info to the surprise without having to wait  being a busy senior student at school can be good sometimes


----------



## gibbert

PAT!!! You CONNIVING, DIRTY GIRL!!! You're such a trickster! I am blown away!
Congratulations on your new baby girl!!! She is so gorgeous, and I just cannot believe how very *wee*</span> she is!!! And I already mentioned GORGEOUS, didn't I?!
I'm SO sorry you caught a bug while traveling ... I hope you feel better in no time flat ... because obviously we don't want you sickly ... and also, I know you want to play and chase and roll around with your new baby girl! I'm sure your other angels will come around - if Tchelsi can then Abbey definitely can. :biggrin: Big hugs to you, Stan (cos he obviously flew the green flag!!) and all your nearly *<span style="color:#00bfff">houseful* of babies!! :hugging:


----------



## aggiemom99

She is so tiny an adorable. I hope you get to feeling better soon so you can enjoy her. She also needs a name. Take care of yourself and let us know AND post more pics. LOL


----------



## mimi2

I'm in LOVE! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## precious paws

Congratulations!


----------



## Kara

OMG Pat, she is just adorable. 

Is it going to be an A name or something different? Maybe a T name to go with Tink?

Milly Hated Murph when he got here too didnt take long for her to come around.

I cant wait to see HEAPS more photos.


----------



## jacknjill526

She is absolutely beautiful! Congratulations on your new puppy!!!! I can't wait to see more pictures of her :biggrin:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum

WOW! She's gorgeous! Congratulations Pat!!

Feel better soon!


----------



## sophie

Congratulations! She is adorable. :wub: I'm so happy that we get to watch her grow. I hope you start to feel better real soon. 

Linda


----------



## KAG

Oh wow. Beautiful baby girl. You're beautiful too, Pat.
xoxoxo


----------



## saltymalty

She is adorable...maybe her name should be Annabelle...kind of like adorable. Anyway, she is gorgeous. Take care of yourself, drink lots of fluids and get your rest. I hope you feel better soon. Oh, and will the pup be an elf in the Christmas parade?


----------



## thinkpink

You're going to have to put warnings with all of her pictures because she is *too cute*!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennabella

Archie and Abbey don't like her  at all - and Tink has been lifting his leg in the house!! :w00t: 
They're not very hospitable, but hopefully they'll come around. Stan is so upset that Abbey isn't talkig to him!!!! I was hoping she'd take on a motherly role...should have known the diva doesn't have any motherly instints!!!

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO .. feel better soon xoxo


----------



## kodie

wow Pat!!! I was shocked to sign into SM and low and behold... you have a NEW addition!!!!! :w00t: Congrats and your new baby is just precious :heart: :heart: :heart: :heart: 

Now I dont think you will have room for Kelsie, kodie, and me.. if we need to leave our current living arrangement... lol.


----------



## 2maltese4me

A small list of "A" names...

Autumn

Ava

Ainslee (Ansley)

Alayna

Aleeh (ally)

Alexa

Addison (couldn't call her Addy for short - too much like Abbey)

Saltymalty- I like Annabelle too!


----------



## LitGal

She is adorable and tiny and beautiful. You must be loving every minute with this little furball.
I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## twoleeighs

YAY! Another Angel Baby! Perhaps your new baby and mine are related somewhere down the line! Our little girl comes home in 9 days!!!

Congrats - she is just GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## chichi

Oh Pat, she is just too adorable. I'm jealous!! Hubby won't even let me think about getting a second baby. Enjoy the sweet puppy times. Hope you feel better soon. :Sooo cute:


----------



## chloeandj

AWWWW!Congratulations!


----------



## Morkie4

Congratulations.............don't know that I have ever seen such a tiny little one like her before! Such a cutie pie!


----------



## PuttiePie

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Nov 17 2008, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672277


> Congratulations.............don't know that I have ever seen such a tiny little one like her before! Such a cutie pie![/B]


Posie is from Bonnie Palmer. When I got her, she was 4 inches by 4 inches and weighed 1.4 oz at 13 weeks...


----------



## mom2bijou

OMG PAT!!!!! I nearly fell off the chair reading this post!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: 

I AM SOOOO THRILLED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy cow....this is like the biggest news on SM all year!!! 

Little baby girl is beyond adorable!!! Please put me on the invite list for the next puppy party....I am soo coming! 

Congrats again!!!!! :wub: arty:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Angela -- you MUST name her Angela. :wub:


----------



## jodublin

so happy for you .hugs .. :wub: jo


----------



## Cosy

I think you should name her Adorabelle :-D


----------



## lynda

Congratulations, *WOW* is she a little doll :wub: . How about the name Gidget for the little midget  . I have got to start staying off this web site cause I am getting puppy fever again :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh she is beautiful! And so tiny! I swear, she looks the same age as my little Lois! How much does she weigh?


----------



## I found nemo

:wub: She is beautiful, best of luck always!! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 17 2008, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672585


> oh she is beautiful! And so tiny! I swear, she looks the same age as my little Lois! How much does she weigh?[/B]



I am going to the vet today - and I am very interested in finding out what she weighs. You know I totally forgot to ask Bonnie to weigh her before I left and it's been killing me!!! I think she looks like a baby too because the hair on her face hasn't grown longer yet, but the hair on her back is much longer and fuller. She is just so tiny, that's what I wanted and that's what I got. She makes us laugh all the time - she's plays and plays and chases the others...and it's hysterical BECAUSE she's so little. 

Her father is Angel's Jeopardy's Fantasy Dreamer (Nikki). Bonnie said he's a champion and an international Champion.


----------



## PuttiePie

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Nov 18 2008, 07:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672718


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 17 2008, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672585





> oh she is beautiful! And so tiny! I swear, she looks the same age as my little Lois! How much does she weigh?[/B]



I am going to the vet today - and I am very interested in finding out what she weighs. You know I totally forgot to ask Bonnie to weigh her before I left and it's been killing me!!! I think she looks like a baby too because the hair on her face hasn't grown longer yet, but the hair on her back is much longer and fuller. She is just so tiny, that's what I wanted and that's what I got. She makes us laugh all the time - she's plays and plays and chases the others...and it's hysterical BECAUSE she's so little. 

Her father is Angel's Jeopardy's Fantasy Dreamer (Nikki). Bonnie said he's a champion and an international Champion.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Her Daddy is the son of Posie's Daddy,http://www.bonniesmaltese.com/champions/43jeopardy/index.htm...So, I guess we are related now. Toy, Brit's (Cosy) daughter's doggie has the same Daddy as Posie..Your baby's Champion Daddy has not been posted up on Bonnie's site yet...x0x0 N


----------

